# 8-Pin EPS 12V connector, Do I need new PSU?



## em25 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,

Got a XFX 8200 Geforce motherboard to be used with athlon 4600 for home usage runing some CAD softaware like solidworks or CATIA but nothing extreme. 

I now realize that my PSU does not have the 8-Pin 12V connector that the motherboard needs to power the CPU. 

I've read somewhere that I could get an adaptor to covert a Molex connector to the 8pin EPS or as alternative plug the PSU 4-pin 12V into one side of the 8-pin connector.

Would any of this solutions be safe or I necessary need to get a new PSU with the 8-Pin connector (which will cost me more than what I paid for the new MOBO and would like to avoid if possible).

Thanks.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I would think you should be able to use a 6 to 8 pin adapter to give power to those extra pins off the 6 pin.


----------



## em25 (Nov 9, 2008)

magnethead said:


> I would think you should be able to use a 6 to 8 pin adapter to give power to those extra pins off the 6 pin.


The PSU does not have a 6-pin power connector, only the standard ATX 24-pin plug. Any other ideas?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

you need a new one then.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=650TX

SNAG it while you can!!


----------



## madmatt10583 (Sep 19, 2007)

My friend has the exact same board And you can plug a 4 pin into it. My asus p5b deluxe also worked with just a 4 pin. there was even a little black cover, covering the other 4 pins that can be removed, which i did when i upgraded the power supply that had the 8 pin.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the 4 Pin should work on that board they recommend a 8pin EPS for a Quad core and in general it is a good idea to use it if you can, like they say the more power the better.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as Wrench stated


its ok to just stick the 4 pin cpu power plug into the 8 pin socket ........ it will run any of the single and dual core cpu's

if you want to run a quad core ........ then you will need the 8 pins for sure


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

DUH

i thought we were talking about a graphics card! I just saw the word motherboard


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I was "covering" for yah MAG .................. keep your head down, man! :4-thatsba:laugh:


----------



## em25 (Nov 9, 2008)

linderman said:


> as Wrench stated
> 
> 
> its ok to just stick the 4 pin cpu power plug into the 8 pin socket ........ it will run any of the single and dual core cpu's
> ...


Hey Thanks for all the replays, I will try then to use the 4-Pin and see if it works, one last question, what about single vs double rail power lines in this connector like the EPS 8-pin having 2 rails and the 4-pin just one, I read about that somewere..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

single core and dual core cpu;s require one 12volt rail (two yellow 12volt wires two black ground wires)............. quad cores require two 12V rails ....... thats why the 8 pins (four yellow 12volt wires & 4 black ground wires)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

linderman said:


> single core and dual core cpu;s require one 12volt rail (two yellow 12volt wires two black ground wires)............. quad cores require two 12V rails ....... thats why the 8 pins (four yellow 12volt wires & 4 black ground wires)


course then there are the board like the DS3 that can run a quad core but only have a 4 pin.


----------



## em25 (Nov 9, 2008)

OK Thanks is clear like water now. Since I have to buy a new PSU anyway, I'll buy one with two 4-pin 12V connectors for the CPU thinking that in the future (1 year) I may get a quadcore and this way will not need to replace the PSU then. i'm considering getting a COOLERMASTER extreme plus 500W with support for ATX 12V 2.3.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the ONLY coolermaster units we reccoemend are the "real power pro" the extreme's are trash

get the real power pro 650 watt at newegg ........ its like $50.00 after rebate ....... smarter yet is the 750 real power its $70.00 after rebate ........ leave yourself some room for the future ....... the 500watt is a DEAD END ....... expecially when you get the quad the 500 watt will not be up for that !


----------



## Kaigi (Aug 17, 2004)

I just ran into a similar problem after purchasing my new mobo.

I'm wondering what you guys think of this solution...

I can buy something like this http://www.cty.ca/ProductDetails.asp?pid=3226 to make up the other 4 pins. Of course, the plastic part might not fit into the second half if its meant for the first. But If I get rid of the plastic part, I can just stick the pins in directly.

Its really hard to find an adapter for the 8 pins.

Motherboard: Asus P5Q
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
PSU: Coolermaster Extreme Power 650W
Graphics: ATI 4870 (this thing draws a lot of power, but I think it should be ok...)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yes, i do believe typically you can use something like that in addition to the dedicated line. Not optimal, but should work.


----------



## Kaigi (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks I'll try it out.


----------

